# Corn Morph Question



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok

Male Anery Motly (Hurracaine) x female Anery Motly Stripe

Am I likely to get any stripes OR will they be Motly only?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Anery Motley 50% poss het stripe.....i think


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I was thinking the same kind of thing....not sure if I would get a visual stripe or het stripe??


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

from what i can work out you should get 50% motley and 50% stripe/motley from that:no1:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Palmanda said:


> Ok
> 
> Male Anery Motly (Hurracaine) x female Anery Motly Stripe
> 
> Am I likely to get any stripes OR will they be Motly only?


Is your female a motley HET stripe or is it a striped-looking motley?

If it's a striped-looking motley, you may well get other striped looking motleys.

If it's a motley het stripe there's no guarantee you'll get anything that looks striped.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

It all really depends if your female Anery Motley Stripe has the stripe gene or if it is just a pattern variation on motley. Do you know what it's parents were.........


Ssthisto beat me to it........lol..


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I would say she is a striped looking Motley for sure....I am at work so dont a picture of her.

definalety visualy she looks 3/4 stripe and 1/4 Motley


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Palmanda said:


> I would say she is a striped looking Motley for sure....I am at work so dont a picture of her.
> 
> definalety visualy she looks 3/4 stripe and 1/4 Motley


The thing is, you can have a snake that's a motley with a full 'stripey' pattern but does not posess the stripe gene so no amount of breeding with another motley will produce full 4 line stripe babies.........


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Cheers chaps.....I will try to trace her genetics, I think she originally came from Butter Morph so that could be easy


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

soooo...
you could get two visual anery stripes that actually produce motely babies???


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

sparkle said:


> soooo...
> you could get two visual anery stripes that actually produce motely babies???


No, because Stripe is recessive to Motley. If an animal carries a stripe gene and a motley gene, it will look Motley - although the motley pattern it has COULD be a "stripe mimic" like Ribbon/Zipper. 

In order to look like a true stripe, it has to have two copies of the Stripe gene... and can't produce a motley when bred to another Stripe.


----------

